# T shirt manufacturers in USA and some price questions.



## Just4kicks06 (Nov 7, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend any T-shirt manufacturers located in the USA. I'm looking to have some T's made to my specific measurements and of specific material. I know a lot of companys outsource to south america but there has to be a few in the US. I was also trying to get an idea on the unit price for manufacturing a T from scratch. If anyone could give me a number in the ball park just so I can get an idea. I was guessing $3-4usd each for 500 T shirts of a nice pima cotton or light jersey 50/50? Am I way off or close?
Any help would be greatly appreciated..thanks a lot.


----------



## AravindSK (Nov 8, 2006)

Pima cottons are much for expensive compared to combed cotton. From what I know people like
Alternative Apparel sell them close to 1.5 times the ring spun combed and they need a higher
minimum. I have done some manufacturing myself, but never used pima yet because of the cost.
I use mostly ring spun carded and ring spun combed. The 50/50 poly/cotton jersey might be closer
at that price you are looking for with your own label etc. You have to also consider shipping costs
unless the manufacturer is closer to you.


----------



## Che (Apr 9, 2012)

Are you taking on any new projects for manufacturing tshirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Che said:


> Are you taking on any new projects for manufacturing tshirts?


@Che you can buy blank t-shirts wholesale from places like AlphaShirt.com, TSCApparel.com, SanMar.com, etc.

You don't need to get a custom manufacturer unless you are buying 1000's upon 1000's of blanks


----------



## LadyKnife (Jun 4, 2012)

American Apparel does do some custom sewing, but your project typically needs to be at least 600 pieces.

American Apparel | Wholesale T-Shirts | Made in USA 

Good Luck!


----------



## OMGCowgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Rodney - if Che is like the OP, he is looking for AMERICAN MADE and looking for someone to create and manufacture a shirt to his specifications. Unless I read that wrong?


----------



## CRCimprinting (Apr 15, 2010)

Check out http://www.fesslerusa.com They are a private label apparel manufacture located in the US.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Try US Blanks.


----------

